# Security Theater



## chausman (Dec 16, 2016)

So our local roadhouse has new security procedures which include everyone going through metal detectors and passing things like wallets and purses around after you walk through. It's totally useless. We'be accidentally taken knives in before and they don't even look in purses so could just as easily take a gun in if they were so inclined. 

This is the line to get through "security" at 7:07 for a christian concert starting at 7:00. 









IMG_2497



__ chausman
__ Dec 15, 2016



Line to get through security.





It's also 16° outside. 

And now it means there's over two thousand people walking through the streets downtown completely unarmed.

I'm sure there's a better way to do it, but I'm not sure what it is and it certainly isn't "searching" people at the front door.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 16, 2016)

Gun check room.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 16, 2016)

chausman said:


> And now it means there's over two thousand people walking through the streets downtown completely unarmed.



Here in Ottawa there are about a million walking around downtown completely unarmed. Should I be worried?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Dec 16, 2016)

Back in the ancient days when I used to be a band director, I taught in a somewhat unstable community that had a lot of issues with gang violence. During the cross-town rivalry football game there would frequently be altercations before, during and after the game. One year it got to the point where a police helicopter was called in and was hovering over the parking lot yelling at the crowds over the loudspeaker, trying to get the crowds to disburse. 

As a result, the game was moved to a Saturday morning and metal detectors were put in place at every single entrance for every game thereafter (it was a municipal stadium shared by multiple schools). I was friends with the deputy assigned to our school and she shared with me that they were dummies. None of the metal detectors were functional, just fancy knock offs that had blinking lights. Loads cheaper than the real deal and I guess they had some data that said the deterrent effect outweighed the cost of providing a real detector. The illusion of security I guess. 

Down here the Mouse has begun contracting with private security to run random samples through metal detectors. It's very strange and offputting to see the typical yellow-shirted event security coupled with the rest of the cast members in their usual costuming.


----------



## EdSavoie (Dec 16, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> Here in Ottawa there are about a million walking around downtown completely unarmed. Should I be worried?


That's what I was about to say...


----------



## Gobokat (Dec 16, 2016)

chausman said:


> So our local roadhouse has new security procedures



Does this security scan include staff/road crews/technicians? That would be annoying and pointless. If this is only for your FOH "guests", i.e. patrons, then unfortunately I think we have gotten to a point where this is necessary - wish it wasn't but I wouldn't want to be the manager of a facility that said no to the devices the week before someone opened up on an audience with a weapon. At the same point we need to realistically recognize that this process won't stop the assault, it will just move it from a crowded auditorium to a crowded entryway, but I suppose at least there are more places for our patrons to run before they're all jammed into the auditorium.

Sad overall commentary on the decline of civility.


----------



## chausman (Dec 16, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> Here in Ottawa there are about a million walking around downtown completely unarmed. Should I be worried?



I'm not particularly worried about it. Especially because of the parking lot I always use is like 30 seconds from that theater, and there's a brand new hotel and parking garage that is connected to it if you really wanted to use it. But I've heard that complaint from multiple people while waiting in the freezing line.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2016)

Security for things like this gets really silly. The venue wants to say it has security and so they poorly execute the illusion of security when all they are doing is inconveniencing honest people. On the flip side I've been really impressed by the NFL security at Seahawks games. Bags must be clear, everything is checked, metal detectors, wands... the full deal. It's a big system and it's efficient. They get 60,000 people in and out of the stadium with a minimal wait. Are there holes in the system, sure there are always holes that someone who is really trying can get through. But compared to most event security, I feel that it's much more than the typical poorly executed show.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 20, 2016)

Back when my kids were little, I worked a load-in for "Dora the Explorer" (I think). I found out that I could get $5 tickets so I ran home and got the kids and came straight back. I wasn't thinking and I still had quite a few tools, many with pointy bits, still attached to me. They had metal detectors, so I went up to the the guard to explain that I was carrying a bunch of assorted cutting implements and to know if I needed to go back to my car (it was a bit of a hike, but I didn't want anything confiscated). They called over the supervisor while I walked through the detector (setting it off) and they let me through. I wondered what the other patrons thought about that.


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 26, 2016)

The messenger bag I usually carry has a pocket on the body side that the top flap covers when it is open. I've walked through security at multiple shows and museums, only to notice later that I had an assortment of pliers and knives with me. It's often another case of look-like-you-don't-have-anything-to-hide and you're fine. That'll be the hardest thing to counter in non-TSA-caliber security.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 27, 2016)

Ask Israeli airport security: what they're looking for is that you look like you're on a mission other than entertainment.


----------



## RickR (Dec 27, 2016)

FYI staff and crew also go through a metal detector. At the sister arena facility road crew are passed as they go back and forth quite frequently. I haven't bothered to notice at the road house.

Bag searches FOH are a joke.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's some D-bags whose gimmick is "We're so bad we require armed security onstage with loaded assault rifles.". No, you've never heard of them. But here's what one venue did to squash this stupidity. (Maybe NSFW due to some language in the article)
http://www.metalsucks.net/2016/12/1...wont-allow-them-to-bring-guns-into-the-venue/

Have they invoked Dimebag Darrel's onstage murder by a nut job Pantera fan? Absolutely, and they clearly have no idea what a false equivalency is.
At least WASP used to huck actual raw meat into their crowds.


----------

